# Probably obvious question



## kyeugh (May 9, 2013)

Either answer, this is a really obvious question, but... when you put your Pokémon in the SS/HG Daycare, do they appear in that little clearing to the right?  I just saw a picture, and I can't tell if it's real or not.


----------



## Spoon (May 9, 2013)

The one inside? Yeah, they do.


----------

